# 5htp!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

Hello all!

So i bought some of this stuff as the people on visual snow facebook page were raving about it. (Visual snow is one of my main disturbances) I thought because I have recently come off hormonal birth control and other health factors meant my anxiety was particularly high, after further reading I read anxiety can decrease serotonin and raise cortisol. I have tried it for a week and christttttttttttttttttttttt my snow is a blizzard I am actually struggling to write this and the tunnel vision is crazy and I have gone into a weird state of emotionless blank mind, I do not have it inside me to speak, i just stare into space. So, with 5htp increasing serotonin would you guys say that i actually have too much of it???? and maybe a dopamine mimicker would be better? I have always found drinking makes it worse for me but when i used to do coke it helped with dp. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

- Stay away from alcohol

- Stay away from drugs

- What works for others may or may not work for you

- See a doctor (possibly try some prescribed medications)

- Eat healthy

- Exercise/get out and distract yourself

P.S. I also have mild-moderate visual snow but none of the meds I'm on have made it worse or better and I'm on 6 different meds.  (Lexapro, Geodon, Seroquel XR, Klonopin, Xanax, Propranolol)


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Visual snow is something I've had for as long as I can remember. I had it before dp and after. The only visual disturbances that went away with the dp was the floaters. There are a few medications that target visual snow, but some people don't respond to them.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe you don't necessarily have too much serotonin, but already a lack of dopamine which may have decreased it furthermore by upping the serotonin.

Perhaps try something like *L-tyrosine* (L-Tyrosine is an amino acid that is used to produce noradrenaline and dopamine)

or a herb like *Mucuna Pruriens* which contains L-Dopa, a precursor to dopamine. I would take either one of these in the morning (later on, it could affect your sleep)

*Lithium** oratate* is also said to help against visual snow.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

My visual snow is much milder than it was when dp began, at the beginning it was so bad that it looked liked some things were shaking because of the rapid flickering. Noticed that sleep affected it alot and if i got very drunk or anxious then the snow got very bad too, nowadays only drinking really affects it i never used any meds other than benzos (oxacepam) when my dpdr got really bad, i did also take 5htp and noticed no significant effect either good or bad. I would recommend cutting out the drugs and alcohol if you can handle a few drinks then fine but regular distraction and regular sleep patterns coupled with exercise has reduced my symptoms a lot.

Marduk


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I found this https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2435175/

So serotonin should be worse for people with depersonalization and derealization because kappa agonist makes dp worse


----------

